# Hello from Uppsala, Sweden



## OHjorth (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello everyone,
My name is Olof and I'm one of those happy amateurs that immediately started loving this community when I found it! I work as a neuroscientist at Uppsala University investigating the relationship between the neurotransmitters called monoamines(serotonin/dopamine etc) and social anxiety.

So what am I doing here?
I used to play a lot of classical piano and still listen a lot to classical music, but the first time I heard the theme of Elder Scrolls: Morrowind, I immediately wanted to write something similar, but did not have the tools. I just recently realized that orchestral music sampling have evolved immensely since the last time I checked (hhrmm..15-20 years ago), prizes are lower, my finances are better, my kids are growing, got more time on my hands, the stars align. It's all forming into a perfect storm that will eventually rip all my money from my pockets and put that money in the pockets of...... 8dio? (that sale never ends, does it?)

I'm now writing fantasy-inspired story/game-music and the writing is going very well. The mixing however.... I have a lot to learn.
I've consumed hours and hours of youtube-videos with Daniel James, Alex Pfeiffer, Christofer Siu, Alex Moukala, Nico Shuele, Joël Dollié, Mikael Baggström, etc. to understand what libraries and other plugins, is best suited for me, how to mix and so on. I can highly recommend all those channels for all beginners.

My music has no purpose other than my own enjoyment, at least for now. I played one of my tracks for my old man, and his only comment was "How did you make that drum roll"  , so I litterary mean my OWN enjoyment. I will probably look into writing music for a smaller indie game-project in the future, but I've also come to understand that there are a lot of, maybe not deadly, but annoying pitfalls.

As a "gift" to the community I've uploaded a video from a small swedish church which is known for it's 12 second reverb and composers have written pieces specifically for this church. It's in a village called Lau on the island Gotland and I passed through there during my vacation this summer. I "prefectly" sampled the reverb using the two audio devices I use the most everyday, my own unstable fake-gregorian voice and my 5 year old mobile phone. It was, as you may understand, impossible to capture the whole tail.

Cheers!


----------



## FinGael (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello there and welcome! It was interesting to read your introduction post.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 25, 2021)

OHjorth said:


> Hello everyone,
> My name is Olof and I'm one of those happy amateurs that immediately started loving this community when I found it! I work as a neuroscientist at Uppsala University investigating the relationship between the neurotransmitters called monoamines(serotonin/dopamine etc) and social anxiety.
> 
> So what am I doing here?
> ...



Welcome and Hejsan från Gävle! This community is amazing to help and give feedback!


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 25, 2021)

Just as you i love this community! I also happen to be from Uppsala, and got into all of this because of games in the 90’s. So we seem to have some things in common. Welcome!


----------



## MontdeFeuilles (Aug 25, 2021)

Välkommen! And hello from Nyköping!


----------



## Pier (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm surprised nobody has recorded a proper impulse in that church!

Here's another recording there:


----------



## OHjorth (Aug 26, 2021)

Thank you everyone! Not surprised to see a lot of Swedes in this community. :D





Pier said:


> I'm surprised nobody has recorded a proper impulse in that church!
> 
> Here's another recording there:



The reverb is surprisingly clean. Like your body is traveling away with the sound. Maybe OT will make "Lau" after "Tallinn"


----------



## zoixx (Aug 26, 2021)

Hej från Stockholm!


----------



## ThomasL (Aug 26, 2021)

Välkommen!

I live on Gotland and have actually been thinking of making IRs of all the 92 churches. But there is something called "time" and "ROI"


----------



## Dirtgrain (Aug 26, 2021)

Hello and welcome Olof.


----------

